# Problème installation Bootcamp



## grisard (17 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous !

Voilà j'ai pas mal cherché sur ce forum des solutions à mon problème mais rien n'y fait. Impossible d'installer windows 7 via Bootcamp. Mon superdrive rejete tout cd ou dvd gravé avec l'iso de Windows,.
Le problème c'est que quand je tente via usb, le fameux message "no bootable disk" apparaît, et avec un lecteur externe c'est l'écran noir pendant des heures. J'ai vraiment tester pas mal de solutions mais aucune n'a fonctionné jusqu'à présent.  Je pousse donc un grand cri de désespoir,  car l'optique d'acheter un cd d'installation windows 7 se fait de plus en plus séduisante,  mais le porte monnaie n'est pas trop d'accord. Je suis bien entendu ouvert à toutes suggestions ( enfin dans la limite du raisonnable hein ).

Merci à vous !



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## brunnno (17 Juillet 2014)

salut,
es-tu sûr que ton DVD "Seven" est bien gravé correctement ? 
qd tu veux y accéder depuis le finder par exemple, il y a quoi dessus ?


----------



## grisard (17 Juillet 2014)

Salut à toi Brunno et merci pour ta réactivité. 

Alors quand j'ouvre le cd dans le finder il y a le fichier autorun, efi, boot, support etc.... je l'ai gravé avec toast si ça peut t'aider. 

Merci


----------



## brunnno (17 Juillet 2014)

as-tu bien respecté la procédure d'installation à partir de BootCamp ?
http://support.apple.com/fr_FR/manuals/#macoscomponents
(Seven est bien en version 64 bits ?)


----------



## grisard (17 Juillet 2014)

Bon je viens de tenter une réinstallation en suivant toutes les étapes du lien de ton post mais rien à faire... Toujours l'écran noir au redémarrage. 

J'ai lu dans le lien de ton post que la souris et le clavier mac d'origine devaient être branchés en usb hors j'ai un clavier sans fil et une soiris usb autre qu'une souris apple. Ensuite mon mac  au redémarrage à fait popper une fenêtre disant que mon clavier n'était pas identifié mais que si c'était un claiver sans fil cela n'était pas la peine car les touches n'était pas disponibles pour l'identification en question. Je me disais peut être que si je branche un clavier usb sa ira mieux nan ?


----------



## grisard (18 Juillet 2014)

Oyé oyé, brave gens ! En ce jour de grâce...

Bon plus sérieusement le problème est réglé. Pour la petite histoire il s'avère que ce cher superdrive ne semble supporter qu'un certains format de dvd, en l'occurrence un bon vieux verbatim x4 que j'ai gravé avec toast titanium 11, et roulez jeunesse !

Donc voilà merci à toi Brunno !


----------



## Docc (11 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous, 
J'essaye installer windows 10 sur un nouveau macbook pro Touch bar hight sierra et tout ce passe bien jusqu'a installation de windows au redémarrage. ci joint le message d'erreur en photo. et puis il me le met en boucle et n'installe pas Merci de vos avis ? Windows 10 télécharger sur le site officiel 64 BIT
CI joint photo d'erreurAvez vous eu déjà ce message d'erreur ? que puis Faire ?  Amicalement Docc


----------



## Docc (11 Novembre 2017)

capture


----------



## Docc (11 Novembre 2017)

J’ai appelle AppleCare ils ne savent pas ils m’ont dit d’appeler l’assistance de Microsoft !


----------



## Docc (11 Novembre 2017)

Avez vous un avis ? J’ai essayé plusieurs fois avec la même erreur


----------



## boninmi (11 Novembre 2017)

High Sierra est récent. Windows 10 un peu moins, mais il peut y avoir encore des problèmes qu'une féroce concurrence commerciale ne pousse pas à régler trop vite ...
Ces tutoriels sont-ils susceptibles de t'aider ?
Tu peux aussi faire une recherche sur les forums officiels de discussion Apple en anglais, souvent très pointus.


----------



## Docc (11 Novembre 2017)

Merci à toi je cherche tu n’as jamais eu ce genre d’erreur ?


----------



## boninmi (11 Novembre 2017)

Docc a dit:


> Merci à toi je cherche tu n’as jamais eu ce genre d’erreur ?


Je n'ai jamais utilisé Windows sur Mac et j'en suis resté à Lion .
Je ne trouve rien qui semble correspondre à ton cas ni sur les discussions Apple ni ailleurs. 
Le caractère récent du Mac fait peut-être que tu essuies les plâtres.


----------



## Docc (11 Novembre 2017)

je cherche et te tiens au courant. Il y en aura peut être d'autres !


----------

